

Rats on vacation - wesleyd
http://www.jasonmendelson.com/wp/archives/2011/01/vrbos-questionable-review-policy-shame-on-vrbo.php

======
bgraves
Raise your hand if you've used VRBO.com, brainstomed on how you could build-a-
better-version, and promptly chucked it into the pile of other projects
collecting dust on your hard drive.

